# January 2021 round expectations



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi,

Starting this thread for January 2021 round. What are your opinions on invitation round after the below message on skill select from DHA.


----------



## SiRao (Dec 23, 2020)

I m guessing, probably might be a 1000 invitation round, clearing most of 95,100 pointers. Again, it's a guess, probably they might end up with 2 invites or 20 invites or 200 invites. This entire immigration was a joke. 
HOPE, PATIENCE. Hopefully everything goes well 🤞


----------



## SiRao (Dec 23, 2020)

If there is no round on 10th or 11th, that's it for this financial year. Gotta wait till July although April round doesn't make any difference


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Targeted towards healthcare codes only. And maybe a few 100+ pointers *onshore*.


----------



## yakult1996 (Dec 11, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> Targeted towards healthcare codes only. And maybe a few 100+ pointers *onshore*.


Why onshore?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Most Likely only Healthcare codes

People keep forgetting that the 189 allocation of 20-21 FY is very low, they have that much amount of pending applications already 
why would they give out massive number if they cannot give grants this FY year anyway


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

SiRao said:


> There we go. imjordanxd, the new immigration minister told that January round is targeted towards healthcare codes ONLY and few 100+ pointers, not even 100 pointers.
> That's all folks, wait for April round and then imjordanxd gonna tell you something again and make a decision then..!! 😂
> 
> Thanks imjordanxd, without you I m still hoping for an invite. Thanks for clarifying the January round. Much appreciated


You need to have some realistic expectations or else you'll only be disappointed. I too am hoping that the points required will be lower but I can't see it happening. It's been well known on this forum for a while now that immigration won't be the same for at least a year.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

yakult1996 said:


> Why onshore?


Unemployment is still very high. The government should make every attempt to give it's own citizens opportunities for jobs before allowing people to come here.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Obviously healthcare codes only. I would recommend you to forget about 189 if you are not a healthcare professional. Immigration is pretty much dead.


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

What about 491 Family Sponsered Visas?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

gopalreddy said:


> What about 491 Family Sponsered Visas?


Same gig is also happening with 491FS. Critical occupations only.


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> Same gig is also happening with 491FS. Critical occupations only.


when can we expect it to resume to normal?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gopalreddy said:


> when can we expect it to resume to normal?


Maybe tomorrow 
Maybe next year
Maybe 5 years
Who knows
Cheers


----------



## shanf (Jan 10, 2021)

I think they will invite about 2700 people in total.

Already invited 990.

So two rounds of 850 are most likely based on that 2700 that I think.

I don't think they will differentiate between onshore and offshore.

I think they will invite both pro-rata and non-pro rata and not just the priority list.

Only Electronics Engineering with 90 points, rest of Pro Rata 95+.

Pro-Rata will have the majority of the invites.

Nevermind the reason behind the calcs, if it happens, I will share.

Good lucks.


----------



## AprilLuvCloud (Nov 25, 2020)

Anyone know when will the January invitation happen? Today or 21st?


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

shanf said:


> I think they will invite about 2700 people in total.
> 
> Already invited 990.
> 
> ...


What is the priority list?


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

Marsickk said:


> What is the priority list?


check it out 





Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List


This list identifies occupations which fill critical skills needs that support Australia’s economic recovery from COVID-19 based on expert advice from the National Skills Commission and consultation with Commonwealth departments




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

when we can expect january round results?


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

gopalreddy said:


> when we can expect january round results?


I'm guessing 21st.


----------



## BB17 (Oct 19, 2020)

erikamadeiros said:


> I'm guessing 21st.


Hi..could you please let me know why do you think it will release in 21 January? Did dha say something? Where can I find the info? TIA.


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

BB17 said:


> Hi..could you please let me know why do you think it will release in 21 January? Did dha say something? Where can I find the info? TIA.


Just based on October's invitation round.






Invitation rounds


Find information on invitation rounds for the Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489).




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





May's round was on the 25th.

It's hard to say when it's going to happen.


----------



## Junisumi (Jan 20, 2021)

Anyone thinking January round will happen tonight? And how many invites you think?


----------



## SaiN (Oct 6, 2020)

I wish the round happens tonight or tomorrow but you never know. 
Probably a good number of invites but only for pmsol or solely health occupations. 

On 95 points for computer network and systems engineer Doe Oct 2020 but I guess nothing happens. Stay positive and stay strong is all we can do atm. 

Hope we see some light at the end of tunnel.


----------



## Junisumi (Jan 20, 2021)

I hope they will start inviting a good amount again as a way to re-attract international students. It’s a dead end for Australian education industry if they continue migration program this way. Fingers crossed for the best!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Junisumi said:


> I hope they will start inviting a good amount again as a way to re-attract international students. It’s a dead end for Australian education industry if they continue migration program this way. Fingers crossed for the best!!!


The problem is not in invites
The problem is exemption to enter
If they keep the orders closed for 2021, no point in issuing invites 
Cheers


----------



## AprilLuvCloud (Nov 25, 2020)

Start normal invitations before open border will help some onshore applicants especially the ones with high scores and an expiring 485 visa. 

I have seen some very unfair things happening due to the suspended “normal” invitation rounds.

Companies illegally charge graduates 10k+ cash for a sponsored work visa.
Companies suggest graduates to get a student visa so that they can continue working for the company(part-time contractor) and the company won’t need to pay one extra penny.

And above are the happy scenarios as the graduates are still employed. 

I understand that Australia doesn’t owe us an invitation and nowadays Australian first is the new norm. I just feel really really sad😔.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AprilLuvCloud said:


> Start normal invitations before open border will help some onshore applicants especially the ones with high scores and an expiring 485 visa.
> 
> I have seen some very unfair things happening due to the suspended “normal” invitation rounds.
> 
> ...


If you have any evidence of such a malpractice, you should inform Dha
Cheers


----------



## AprilLuvCloud (Nov 25, 2020)

NB said:


> If you have any evidence of such a malpractice, you should inform Dha
> Cheers


Hi NB, I actually think about reporting to DHA before. 

But on the one hand my friends who are treating illegal by the companies are too afraid to defend themselves due to the fear of losing jobs/sponsorships. And I don’t blame them.

On the other hand, the companies are so evil smart. For example in the first case, they paid the 10k+ cash money to the companies without any receipt and then the companies “pay” visa fees and all related costs.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

AprilLuvCloud said:


> Start normal invitations before open border will help some onshore applicants especially the ones with high scores and an expiring 485 visa.
> 
> I have seen some very unfair things happening due to the suspended “normal” invitation rounds.
> 
> ...


The person being sponsored agrees to pay 10k+ for a visa 
If they don't, the company is well within its rights to terminate his/her employment 
Then the person is left with no Job and an expiring 485 visa and no other option

There are some companies that don't ask for Visa fees and there are those who are willing to sponsor but whatever they pay to DHA you have to pay them back

Even though this is illegal, that company just dropped you a lifeline in times where people are struggling to hold onto jobs and have to return back to their home countries

Both the employee and employer are at fault


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Junisumi said:


> I hope they will start inviting a good amount again as a way to re-attract international students. It’s a dead end for Australian education industry if they continue migration program this way. Fingers crossed for the best!!!


Education != Migration
The fact that the education industry relies on migration is the biggest flaw in the education industry

The chance of studying and getting PR is really low at this point
The sad part is that education in Australia is marketed by dangling the hopes of PR in 3rd world countries and when the person fails to get PR they blame the country


----------



## Steffygeorge (Dec 3, 2020)

Does anyone got invitation today?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

AprilLuvCloud said:


> Hi NB, I actually think about reporting to DHA before.
> 
> But on the one hand my friends who are treating illegal by the companies are too afraid to defend themselves due to the fear of losing jobs/sponsorships. And I don’t blame them.
> 
> On the other hand, the companies are so evil smart. For example in the first case, they paid the 10k+ cash money to the companies without any receipt and then the companies “pay” visa fees and all related costs.


This is cash for visa scam. If you have credible information you should report it to Department for the greater good of the community.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Steffygeorge said:


> Does anyone got invitation today?


Some Mara agents are reporting that indeed a round happened today at 9am - Canberra time.


----------



## Junisumi (Jan 20, 2021)

mustafa01 said:


> Some Mara agents are confirming that indeed a round happened today at 9am - Canberra time.


Do you have more information, i.e occupations, DOE, etc. of the round?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Junisumi said:


> Do you have more information, i.e occupations, DOE, etc. of the round?


No more than this Meridian Migration & Education Consultant


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

Steffygeorge said:


> Does anyone got invitation today?





Steffygeorge said:


> Does anyone got invitation today?


Apparently January’s round for 189/491 family took place 3 hours ago. 🥺


----------



## Junisumi (Jan 20, 2021)

mustafa01 said:


> No more than this Meridian Migration & Education Consultant


Great thanks!


----------



## Junisumi (Jan 20, 2021)

A small round again I guess


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

Junisumi said:


> A small round again I guess


Another small round. 😢


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

They have enough backlog to fill 6500 positions. So no need for long time for a fresh round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

Did anyone receive the invite


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

Junisumi said:


> Do you have more information, i.e occupations, DOE, etc. of the round?


From Iscah Australian Migration page on Facebook:

January 21st Skill Select round Unofficial Results
------------------------------------------------------

Looks to be a relatively small round. Possibly around 300 each for 189s and 491 family invitations

Heavily medically based similar to the last big round in September 2020. And again DHA has not based invites straight from the PMSOL (that list is more used for Employer nominated priorities).

The lowest score we saw invited for 189 was at 75 points for a Psychiatrist with an EOI effect date of 9th Dec 2020

The only non medical invite we saw was Geophysicist (85 points EOI effect date of May 2019). Note we saw NO nurses invited for 189s

For 491 Family we saw lots of Nurses and the lowest ranking EOI with an invite was 70 points and a EOI effect date of 23/11/2020

We also saw one Environmental Engineer (ie non medical) get a 491 invite at 95 points (EOI effect date of 12/12/2020)


----------



## Serenedog (Jan 25, 2021)

AprilLuvCloud said:


> Start normal invitations before open border will help some onshore applicants especially the ones with high scores and an expiring 485 visa.
> 
> I have seen some very unfair things happening due to the suspended “normal” invitation rounds.
> 
> ...


Yup thats so true. My friend was asked to apply for a student visa while working for the company part time.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Quick question, yearly quota of a visa subclass is grants or invites or a mix of both? (In this case, enquiring regd 190 visa)


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Quick question, yearly quota of a visa subclass is grants or invites or a mix of both? (In this case, enquiring regd 190 visa)


It is not a quota, but a ceiling beyond which no invites can be sent. 
To answer your question, it is just a ceiling for invites.


----------



## TEJU01 (Jan 16, 2021)

NB said:


> Maybe tomorrow
> Maybe next year
> Maybe 5 years
> Who knows
> Cheers


Thank you NB.

Is there any chance for 190 Victoia, if a person working as an Accountant in Hospital and living in Victoria for the past 1 year.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TEJU01 said:


> Thank you NB.
> 
> Is there any chance for 190 Victoia, if a person working as an Accountant in Hospital and living in Victoria for the past 1 year.


No one can predict state sponsorship 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 
Cheers


----------



## Steffygeorge (Dec 3, 2020)

Do we have any thread for April round


----------

